# can you tell me about dangerzone lines?



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

dangerzone/camelot mix i know about camelot as my dog is a camelot but i dont know anything about dangerzone never heard of it--- can anyone tell me about it and post some pics?


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are just a couple DZ dogs. I crossed my stuff with DZ blood. I used Reno 4 different times and kept me some dogs. Willy, Booger and Nine. (swogger/Dangerzone) They are in my album. They originated in the south.. I believe Florida and had been and still are used for hunting hogs and in these recent times, excelling in weight pull.. They are usually heavy boned dogs, not necessarily too tall. They have pretty decent temperaments. They have just started to get out into the public around 4 or 5 years ago. My girlfriend has a ton of knowledge with stories, names, this...that... Maybe I'll give her a nugg. I don't think they personally like the camelot/dangerzone mix. For me to like this combo, I would first want to see what type camelot (what breeder) you are talking to. When a person talks about Camelot, they can be referring to two different types. The original working type and the extreme bullsht type.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

dog looks like my female about 65 pounds, trying to get some pics- he isnt heavy looking more working dog style- just a breeder i came across looking around he dabbles mostly in blues but he has this dog and i was just curious about it


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

kimber just to know you use them for Hog hunting? cause they are some big ones... but beautiful


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't hunt. There are no wild hogs around my place. lol.. But, yes, this line does indeed do good in hog hunting. They are big. A bit too big for my taste, but they make for a great outcross.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Is this like Oehler's Danger Zone? http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=3603


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

*somepics of a danger zone/camelot bred dog.*


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Is this like Oehler's Danger Zone? ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [3603] :: OEHLER'S DANGER ZONE


I suppose. I know he is in all or most of the peds of the present dogs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just based on that ped, it looks like Dangerzone as a line starts with his offspring. Are there other DZ dogs without him?


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is a place you can find out more information on the DZ line:

THE DANGERZONE - Message Board Yuku

You can probably get more specific information from that far into the ped from this woman: Horses for sale and Dangerzone Pitbulls


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

I love this line I have… My boy is old Peterson, Camelot, Dangerzone.... I like big boned Pit's IMO. Temperament is ok, but very intelligent dogs great for anything.


----------



## BaldHead (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Kim... :goodpost:

Good to see you!


----------



## BaldHead (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Rednose_Momma? Are those pictures of a fella by the name of Roy (I believe is his name). I think he goes by Pit Farmer?


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

BaldHead said:


> Hey Rednose_Momma? Are those pictures of a fella by the name of Roy (I believe is his name). I think he goes by Pit Farmer?


yea pitfarm 208 and yea roy is the guys name- how do you know of him?


----------



## LPDZ (Jun 29, 2010)

*your dogs on the truck*

man those dogs look like pierice's tank and hammer! i have a 2 dz dogs great dogs cant go wrong:clap:


----------



## joelp124 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good day.
My name is Joel and I was wondering if you know who owns those two dogs in the back of that pickup truck.
Thank you and my apologies in advance for the email.


----------

